# A Novel Definition of Extrathyroidal Invasion for Patients with Papillary Thyroid Car



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A Novel Definition of Extrathyroidal Invasion for Patients with Papillary Thyroid Carcinoma for Predicting Prognosis.................

http://www.springerlink.com/content/4t3h6613v696r863/


----------

